# Es ruckelt...



## Sascha (24. August 2003)

Hi!

Wenn ich Daten von Festplatte zu Festplatte kopiere wird mein ganzes System immer sehr langsam

Das kopieren dauert ewig und Anwendungen die gerade laufen bleiben fast stehen.
WinAmp z.B. spielt alle Songs extrem langsam ab.

Ich weiss nicht recht woran das liegen könnte bzw. was ihr da jetzt für Daten von mir braucht. (Könnte es an den IDE-Treibern liegen)

Mein System:

CPU: AMD Athlon 800
Mainboard: Asus K7V
Festplatten:
1 Western Digital WDC WD1200BB-60CJA1 (120GB)
1 Hitachi IC35L090AV   (80GB)
Windows 2000 (SP4)

Installiert habe ich *VIAHyperion4in1446vp6*.
Da ist ja eigentlich ein IDE-Treiber dabei.

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar...


Sascha


----------



## SilentWarrior (24. August 2003)

Hi Namensvetter 

Ich will dich jetzt nicht kritisieren oder so, aber ich glaube, das ist normal. Zumindest bei mir ist's genauso: Während des Kopier- bzw. Verschieb-Vorgangs kann ich keine anderen Programme mehr benutzen.

Grüsse

SilentWarrior


----------



## won_gak (24. August 2003)

Sieh mal nach, ob die Festplatten an einem Kabel hängen. Echt kein Witz, kann um einiges schneller werden.


----------



## Erpel (24. August 2003)

Und wieder meine lieblings Frage :

DMA aktiviert ?


----------



## blubber (25. August 2003)

> Sieh mal nach, ob die Festplatten an einem Kabel hängen. Echt kein Witz, kann um einiges schneller werden.


Kann nicht nur, ist auch so. Ein IDE Port kann nur Lesen ODER Schreiben, jedoch nicht beides gleichzeitig, deshalb die Platten an unterschiedliche Ports hängen (Master und Slave anstatt nur an Master oder nur an Slave), dann klappt das auch.

bye


----------

